# FINALLY.....



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

after wrecking my 90 back in november (thread here, and not finding out it wouldnt be fixed until a month ago.....finally found my replacement
1990 Audi Coupe Quattro







135K and supar clean. I believe this is coupe # 401 (last 3 numbers of vin?), and it is celebrating its 14th birthday with a new owner
























look at that ass
























woohooo! no more NG!!!
















































should be here from texas in 5-10 days








-b


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

the pinstriping and poor tint are the first to go. then ill toss some ur-q rings on the doors, some clear corners, and do some minor interior stuff. mostly just saving money for the 3B swap.
-b


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

Looks like a nice ride. Should be fun.
Also, remove the resonator and put a pipe straight through. It sounds neat! And also saves weight.
Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the pinstriping [HR][/HR]​LOL at first glance I thought it was a crease in the bodywork








Nice find! VERY clean, good seats.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

Great find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I believe this is coupe # 401 (last 3 numbers of vin?), [HR][/HR]​Actually, that is only #401 of the 1990 model year. There's a bunch of 89s and 88s before you








Anyways, really nice car, even though I'm not a big fan of the yellow color nor the Zebrano wood panels.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

nice ride man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good luck with the swap. keep us updated


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, that is only #401 of the 1990 model year. There's a bunch of 89s and 88s before you







[HR][/HR]​but not in the us, right?
quote:[HR][/HR]Anyways, really nice car, even though I'm not a big fan of the yellow color nor the Zebrano wood panels.[HR][/HR]​yea im not a HUGE fan of the yellow, but its factory, and i can always repaint it. plus im sure it will grow on me. i also hate the wood, thats what i meant by interior upgrades. im gonna redo all the wood paneling in carbon.
-b


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

Congrats! Seems like it's in good shape - and now also in good hands! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... and I think you should something about that tailpipe, it looks so lonely and thin











[Modified by Orjan, 6:58 PM 3-20-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, that is only #401 of the 1990 model year. There's a bunch of 89s and 88s before you








but not in the us, right?
[HR][/HR]​No 88s or 89s in US, but the serial numbers (last 6 of the VIN) are for all production, so your car is #401 of total 1990 production, not only #401 for USA. The table on audi-coupe.de says that 15.802 units were made in 1990, so yours is pretty early.
http://www.audi-coupe.de/Audi/Coupeb3/coupeb3.html#Produktionsdaten


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, that is only #401 of the 1990 model year. There's a bunch of 89s and 88s before you








but not in the us, right?
No 88s or 89s in US, but the serial numbers (last 6 of the VIN) are for all production, so your car is #401 of total 1990 production, not only #401 for USA. The table on audi-coupe.de says that 15.802 units were made in 1990, so yours is pretty early.
http://www.audi-coupe.de/Audi/Coupeb3/coupeb3.html#Produktionsdaten[HR][/HR]​My car was made in early 89 (like March I think). The last 6 in the VIN are 000380, so it is pretty early. Looks like a good find. I've got a pioneer head unit very simular to that one. Get the tint re-done and that stripping removed and you'll be set. Also, let me know how the carbon-fiber interior comes, I've been wanting to get rid of my wood for a long time and haven't found any solutions yet. Also, where are the floor mats and spare tire?
BTW: did you get that on e-bay or something, I thought i remember seeing a cq just like it (especially the pinstripping) on the 'net a while ago.

Also, just saw your in Ohio, Let me know if you need help with her, I'll be there.


[Modified by blkaudicq, 3:41 AM 3-21-2003]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY..... (blkaudicq)*

And what's wrong with an NG?







At least in the CGT, it the engine everbody WANTS...


----------



## VR6mommie (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]after wrecking my 90 back in november (thread here, and not finding out it wouldnt be fixed until a month ago.....finally found my replacement
1990 Audi Coupe Quattro[HR][/HR]​Nice car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY..... (VR6mommie)*

Great ride. Those wheels gotta go tho...


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And what's wrong with an NG?







At least in the CGT, it the engine everbody WANTS...







[HR][/HR]​haha i was waitin for you to chime in with a pro-NG post








that motors a lump. im moving on to better things








quote:[HR][/HR]Great ride. Those wheels gotta go tho...







[HR][/HR]​







blasphemer! out of my thread
speedlines are hotness
-b


[Modified by MtnSurferX, 9:23 PM 3-21-2003]


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







blasphemer! out of my thread
speedlines are hotness
[HR][/HR]​LOL!







Nice find.....& I like the Speedlines too.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

Ginster is actually a rare color...In the first pic, tho, the front half of the car looks shinier---is it just the pic, or is there some re-paint work in the car's history


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FINALLY..... (nuugen)*

its the pictures....ive got the car now. if theres any respray its a full one
-b


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY..... (MtnSurferX)*

I kinda like the stripes.


----------

